# Check it out



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like a great firearm auction.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Yes, a nice collection for sure!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I may be interested in bidding on the ammo but theres not really any pics of it


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My ancestors came from “Hungary”(not “Hungry”!) And yes, they made some decent rifles!😉


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Got on the site and looked over some of this hardware.
Some nice firearms on the auction and looks as though there's something there for most everybody's liking.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Wonder if they realize that is the extra Weekend for shotgun season 🤔


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Jim white said:


> Wonder if they realize that is the extra Weekend for shotgun season 🤔


Better deals then, less competition.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Walked through preview this afternoon. Bunch of really nice guns. Bout a dozen marlin lever guns all different calibers. Lots of ammo all calibers.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

watched the auction online.. That was nuts.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Did they sell well?


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Very well


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Good.


----------

